# Expat work opportunity in Philippines



## RayOne (3 mo ago)

Hello:

Have an opportunity to move to Philippines with my company for multi-years. Concerned with the ECC (Exit clearance) process as I will need to travel through out the region for business trips. Can anyone share their experience of living in Philippines but travelling regionally (Vietnam, HK, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, etc). 

Alternatively, I can move to HK, but struggling with the condo lifestyle. 

Appreciate any insights.

Thanks!
Ray One


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Perhaps worth checking. A Filipina went to VietNam to get around some exit rule to get to Arab country to become OFW with better conditions than she get the normal route.
So PERHAPS there is an exception rule you can use for traveling to the countries, which Phils have free trade with of which VietNam, Indonesia and Malaysia are/where (?) some of. (Earlier it was called Asian7, but it seem to have changed.)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

No need to live in a condo in Hong Kong. When I worked there, I moved from mine (condo) to a nice little apartment 300m back from a beach. There are many islands there, and a cheap efficient transport system between them.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Worked here for 5 years several years back. . As I recall,as soon as back from a trip had to get the next Exit clearance ( lawyers office that we used had a runner to do all this ) plus the fee, so I could be ready for next trip.. Did this fine for the time I was here, traveling to Malaysia, SG, Indonesia, HK and Thailand frequently. No issues at all. 
Living in HK these days, is definately not as funas it used to be. Airport still has folk wandering around in hazmat suits. Dont believe the hype about HK being open yet. Half the place is closed. I lived there for 10 years and it was wonderful.... but its not wonderful and wont be wonderful any more. you can thank China for that.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Ray. OMO but I thought the ECC was for those being here (PH) for 6 months or longer and if you do business trips every week or 5 months you don't need this paperwork nor headache.
I was here working for 6 plus months in 2011 and have no recollection of the ECC and simply rolled up at the airport and 
got on the plane, a year later 2012 was only 5 and a half months and same deal. 
Now nearly 3 years not leaving the country the ECC is part of my obligation to exit. Easy enough to accomplish in my local BI office.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

